# روتانا المشرفين مش هتقدر تقفل بقك



## kokielpop (4 يونيو 2008)

*شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*

*

مشرف كتب كتابه في موضوع
وسوى الفرح في منتدى التهاني والمناسبات
ووزع على المعازيم اوسمه هديه.
***********************
مشرف جاب تؤام احتفظ بواحد وحط التاني في قسم المكرر.

*********************
مشرف جتله فاتوره التليفون كبيره سوالها تعديل.
*****************
مشرف بيتغزل في خطبته _بيقلها انتي موضوع عمري ........انتي مشاركه حياتي ......انتي كل صلاحياتي.
****************
مشرف يريد يخطب بنت يقلها ممكن اسجل عندكم في البيت بس ياريت والدك مايتأخر عليه في رساله التفعيل.
*****************

*****************
مشرف يريد يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لا دخل على المنتدى بدا يخذف في المواضيع واحد ورى الثاني (بتحبني _مابتحبني_بتحبني_مابتحبني)



--------------------
وربنا يستر عليا
________________:smi411:__*​


----------



## challenger (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*

*


kokielpop قال:






مشرف يريد يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لا دخل على المنتدى بدا يخذف في المواضيع واحد ورى الثاني (بتحبني _مابتحبني_بتحبني_مابتحبني)
_​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده أهم نقطة ! :bud:

صحيح !!!!! :thnk0001:

أنا يقول ليه بتتحذف بعض المواضيع ؟؟؟!! :nunu0000:*​


----------



## wawa_smsm (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*



kokielpop قال:


> *
> 
> مشرف يريد يعرف حببته بتحبه ولا لا دخل على المنتدى بدا يخذف في المواضيع واحد ورى الثاني (بتحبني _مابتحبني_بتحبني_مابتحبني)
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نكت بجد جميلة ... وجديدة

بس ربنا يستر على مواضيع المنتدى

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## استفانوس (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*



challenger قال:


> *ده أهم نقطة ! :bud:*​
> *صحيح !!!!! :thnk0001:*​
> 
> *أنا يقول ليه بتتحذف بعض المواضيع ؟؟؟!! :nunu0000:*​


:t16:​


----------



## "mony" (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هما دول المشرفين ولا بلاش 


ثانكس على النكت​


----------



## صوت الرب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كلهم حلوينننننننننننن
خصوصا 


> مشرف جاب تؤام احتفظ بواحد وحط التاني في قسم المكرر


الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*

شكلك بتعلب بعداد عمرك يا كوكى :new6:​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*

نقتله 
نقيم عليه الحد 
ناخذ من كل رجل قبيييييييييله 
كوكى 
احب ابشرك عمرك فى المنتدى دة قصير 
شكرا على الموضوع 
احلى نقطه بتاعت حذف المواضيع 
هبقا اعملها فى القسم تبعى 
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*



oesi_no قال:


> نقتله
> نقيم عليه الحد
> ناخذ من كل رجل قبيييييييييله
> كوكى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

أيوووووووووووة يا جو وانا جاهزة معاك اهو :15_3_35[1]:​


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*

*اقيموا الحد*
*والاتنين*
*والثلاثاء*
*كفايه عليه كدا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## cuteledia (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*

*ههههههههههههههه حلوين اوي
تسلم ايدك يا كوكي... ربنا يباركك*


----------



## amjad-ri (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شويه نكت على المشرفين بس ياريت مش يزعلو منى*

هههههههههههههههههه
تحفة بجد ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

كــــــــــام نكتة كدا علـــــى المشرفـــين 
يارب ماأطرد(هههههه)


******

مشرف وصلته فاتورة التليفون كبيرة عملها تعديل .



*******

مشرف جاله توأم احتفظ بواحد وحط الثاني فى قسم المواضيع المكرره.




*******

مشر ف بيتغزل ف خطيبته قال لها
أنتي موضوع عمري ..
أنتي مشاركه حياتي ..
أنتي كل صلاحياتي ..




*******

مشرف عايز يعرف حبيبته بتحبه ولا لاء
دخل على المنتدى و قعد يحذف ف المواضيع واحد ورا الثاني
( بتحبني _ ما بتحبنيش _ بتحبني _ما بتحبنيش ) ..




*******

مشرف عايز يطرد عضو مميز من المنتدى
حط ف واحد من مواضيعه حشيش وبلغ عنه




*******

مشرف زعل من حبيبته عملها موضوع فى قسم الشكاوى​

:bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud:​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 أبريل 2011)

جميل اوى يابوب ومتخافشى من الطرد انا معاك ههههه بس لو اتطرت ولا اعرفك هههه


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههه جاااااامدين كلهم*​


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2011)

> مشرف عايز يعرف حبيبته  بتحبه ولا لاء
> دخل على المنتدى و قعد يحذف ف المواضيع واحد ورا الثاني
> ( بتحبني _ ما بتحبنيش _ بتحبني _ما بتحبنيش ) ..


 
وانهى ادارة دى الى هتسبنى اخد راحتى كدة هههههههه
لو تضمنيلى ماخدش العضوية ام شرطة فى النص بعدها هعملها هههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وانهى ادارة دى الى هتسبنى اخد راحتى كدة هههههههه
> لو تضمنيلى ماخدش العضوية ام شرطة فى النص بعدها هعملها هههههههههه




*هههههه دى ما صدقت تخرب 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> جميل اوى يابوب ومتخافشى من الطرد انا معاك ههههه بس لو اتطرت ولا اعرفك هههه



ليه كده ياكركر 
من أولها 
وأنا إللي هاقول انا المخ وانتِ العضلات 
هههههههههه
شكراً لكِ
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه جاااااامدين كلهم*​



شكراً علي مرورك يامارو 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وانهى ادارة دى الى هتسبنى اخد راحتى كدة هههههههه
> لو تضمنيلى ماخدش العضوية ام شرطة فى النص بعدها هعملها هههههههههه



لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
أنا مبقتش أخاف زي الأول أنا بقيت أخاف أكتررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما أضمن نفسي الأول يا ستي 
يمكن يدخل ROCK يدينا إحنا الإتنين إستمارة (6 )
هههههههههههههه
شكراً لكِ 
نورتي الموضوع 
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
حلوين اووي
مرسي ليك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه دى ما صدقت تخرب
> *​



هما البنات طول عمرهم شرانيات 
يصدقوا مايلاقو حريقة ويزودها ناااااااار
هههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوين اووي
> مرسي ليك​




شكراً علي مروركِ يا ملكـــــــــة 
نورتي الموضوع 
كل سنة وانتِ طيبه​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه
حلوين قوي
ولا يهمك يابوب يا كمبيوتر
يستاهلوا اكتر من كده
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلوين قوي
> ولا يهمك يابوب يا كمبيوتر
> يستاهلوا اكتر من كده
> ههههههههههههههههه




طمنتيني يعني خلاص إحنا علي كده معانا واسطة 
نخبط في الحلل براحتنا
هههههههههههه
ميرسي لكِ يا netta
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة 
​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> طمنتيني يعني خلاص إحنا علي كده معانا واسطة
> ...


هههههههههههههه
اكيد خبط زي ما انت عاوز
انا ليه وسطه كبيره في المنتدي م تخافش علي مسئوليتي
وانشاءالله ها ننطرد قريب انا وانت 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (24 أبريل 2011)

_*ههههههههه*_

_*جمال اوى يا بوب *_

_*تسلم يا باشا*_​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ههههههههه*_
> 
> _*جمال اوى يا بوب *_
> 
> _*تسلم يا باشا*_​



شكرأ ليك يا كوك
نورت الموضوع 
كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> اكيد خبط زي ما انت عاوز
> انا ليه وسطه كبيره في المنتدي م تخافش علي مسئوليتي
> وانشاءالله ها ننطرد قريب انا وانت
> ههههههههههههه





> انا ليه وسطه كبيره في المنتدي م تخافش علي مسئوليتي





> وانشاءالله ها ننطرد قريب انا وانت



ماهو وااااااااااااضح 
واااااااااااااااااء
انا عايز أروح 
هههههه​[/CENTER]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

*حلووين قووي

تسلم ايديك يابوب​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

> مشرف عايز يعرف حبيبته بتحبه ولا لاء
> دخل على المنتدى و قعد يحذف ف المواضيع واحد ورا الثاني
> ( بتحبني _ ما بتحبنيش _ بتحبني _ما بتحبنيش ) ..



ههههههههه تحفة يا بوب

وخصوصا دى

شكرا ليك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق بمين هتطرد هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد تحفه وحلويين وخصوصا بتاعت الحذف


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووين قووي
> 
> تسلم ايديك يابوب​*



مرورك الأحلي ياكوكو
شكراً ليك ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدق بمين هتطرد هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس بجد تحفه وحلويين وخصوصا بتاعت الحذف





> تصدق بمين هتطرد هههههههههههههههههههههههه



انتِ علي كده بترفعي من روحي المعنوية 
طيب كويس طمنتيني علي آخرتي 
ههههههههههه
شكراً لكِ مارتينا 
نورتي ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه تحفة يا بوب
> 
> وخصوصا دى
> 
> شكرا ليك




ميرسي يا أحلي كوووووووووينا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
كل سنة وانتِ طيبه 
​


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

جميله خالص بس شكلك هتطحط تحت الميكرسكوب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نريد المزيد بس المره الجايه مش على المشرفين خليها على الاداره بقى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

علشان مش تتحط تحت الميكرسكوب تأخد استماره 6 على طول 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرب يبارك حياتك بجد حلوين خالص


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله خالص بس شكلك هتطحط تحت الميكرسكوب
> 
> ...






> جميله خالص بس شكلك هتطحط تحت الميكرسكوب


وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
خلاص علي كده بقينا من المشتبه فيهم 
يعني إللي يشوفني في موضوع هيغير الموضوع (دا يمش من القسم خااالص)
دا لو مطلعش من المنتدي 
ههههههههههههههههههههه



> نريد المزيد بس المره الجايه مش على المشرفين خليها على الاداره بقى



اهو برضه اسمه تطور وتحديث وكده كده العمليه بايظة وعلي رأي المثل
(ضربوا الأعور علي عينه قال أي كسرتوا النضارة ) ههههههههه
شكلك كده بتعزيني خاااااااااااااااالص وبتهدي وجايه تهدي النفوس :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:
ههههههههههههههه



> علشان مش تتحط تحت الميكرسكوب تأخد استماره 6 على طول


دا لو لحقت اخدها وكان فيا نفس :crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:heat::heat::heat:


> الرب يبارك حياتك بجد حلوين خالص




بجد نورتي الموضوع 
وشكـــــــــــــــــــراً لكِ
المسيح يبارك حياتِك 
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

:99::99::99::99::99::99::99::99::99:


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه
حلويين اووي


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلويين اووي



شكراً sparrow
نورتي الموضوع 
كل سنة وانتِ طيبه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين يابوب *
*ومتخافش احنا ادارة ديمقراطية ( اخر موضوع تجيب فيه سيرة المشرفين مفهوم )*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
لا ديمقراطية مين بأه دي كانت هنا ومشيت 
ماحدش شافها 
هههههههههههههههه
علم وينفذ 
ربنا يحعل كلمنا خفيف عليكم​هههههههههههههههه
نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

تم الدمج
​


----------



## باسبوسا (1 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه .
ميرررررررررررررررسى اوى .


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

ما ينفعش ياخدوا اجازه..يسبولنا فرصه نكتب مواضيعنا طيب..هههههههههه..حلوه اوى اوى اوى..شكرا يا كاتب الموضوع الرائع


----------

